# Audyssey failing at left rear surround



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I've run a few calibration cycles and each one stops as soon as it tries to test the left rear surround. When listening to music in the all channel stereo mode and when using internal pink noise, that channel sounds fine and is properly trimmed. All of the other channels (except for left surround and sub since I can't get that far) ping and are recognized as active. Any thoughts?

Prepro is Onkyo pr-sc885p.

Thanks.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe you have hooked it up to left rear instead of left surround?

Are you running 5.1 or 7.1?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

also make sure you dont have the positive and negative reversed on either end.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Even though you checked with the internal pink noise, the tweeter could still be blown. The internal pink noise, at least as measured on my Denon, appeared to be 400Hz-1400Hz, rolling off at -6dB/octave beyond that. 

Bill


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

The weird part is it doesn't even seem to be starting the ping noise. Fails as soon as it is done with the right rear (but lists right rear as found).


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd try a reset, and triple-check your wiring.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yep, try all of the above +1


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

So, I triple checked the wiring and didn't find anything obviously wrong so I did a reset. After the rest I went back and adjusted the output levels of all channels using my amp gains instead of internal trim thinking perhaps it was running out of +/- trim. I was able to get everything within .5dB. Then re-ran audyssey calibration. I was so pumped when it got past the left rear surround and all the way to the sub. Position 1 done, moved to position 2, done, position 3, failed on the sub - RETRY. $%@#$%@#$%. Tried again and now I can 't get past the sub on position 1. I swapped polarity on the sub, still failed. Turned the filters on my BFD off, failed. Took the BFD out of the signal loop completely, FAILED. Argh. I've reset the prepro about 5 times now.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I had the subs fail as well, once. Try lowering the gain of the sub(s) and retry. Mine actually clipped the mic input and made it fail.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

In line with the suggestion above about clipping, when you set the trims manually, what values did you determine were correct?

Bill


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

HA! So I turned my sub amp off and it ran the calibration fine (except it found no sub...). SO I cranked the gains WAY back on the sub and turned it back on. Voila. I guess I've been running my sub a little high 

I did notice it set the sub distance at 1.8ft, when it is actually about 15 feet from the main position. I manually adjusted that. It also found all of my speakers to be full range except for the rear surrounds (set at 70Hz). It set the trims for the mains a little up from where I manually adjusted them with my SPL meter (~1-1.5dB up). Overall I'm happy it ran.... 

I have a few more room tweaks to make before I'm ready for a final calibration (after another REW/BFD calibration as well.).

Thanks again for all of the help!!!


----------

